# Stig the Dumped Bunny needs a new home



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my lovely bunnyboy Stig [Of The Dump], who I found wandering in a field in a country lane in May, near a popular fly-tipping spot.

He's about a year old, sooty-fawn Dwarf Lop with a dash of Lionhead, which gives him chubby-cheek mutton-chop whiskers and a Bigwig hairdo. He's 2.5kg, very fit and healthy. He loves his strokes and cuddles when in his hutch.

I had planned to keep him and have him neutered, then find a girlfriend for him but from the start things have been very difficult with my oldie dog Rue. She has always had a very high prey-drive (has injured cats in the past) & is obsessed with him; to be honest I didn't think it would work out with her long-term anyway :crying:

A friend was going to take him but has now suddenly changed her mind; this has coincided with Rue's behaviour worsening (possibly connected to her vestibular episode 3 weeks ago), where she will no longer toilet in the garden because she is so obsessed with him, and is pooing and peeing indoors instead on almost a daily basis.

The way our garden is currently arranged there is nowhere for his home to be placed away from the dogs, or for a fence to be erected. Another sad thing is that the garden (small courtyard) is due to be redesigned in the next few months, to include a dog-free zone, but not until the winter (and when funding has come through), and there is no chance of bringing the plans forward.

I really have no option at present than to try to find him a new home - or a rescue space. Foster considered. It's really breaking my heart to have to do this, as I have enjoyed having a rabbit again so much, and really love going out foraging for wild greens for him. He does deserve a better home where he will have peace away from a ravenous predator (not that he seems at all bothered!) and someone who can provide him with a bunny companion (I have no doubt at all that he is very lonely).


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

awww bless him hope you find a home for him .


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I know you have done more than beyond your call of duty with this bunny, you found him, took him to your vet's for a check-up, forage for him, bought him a beautiful home, so I know this is not an easy decision for you, but Rue's health must come first. I hope someone you know and trust comes forward to help you with this boy. I know you won't let him go to just anyone. I've asked a few customers' of mine and asked them to spread the word.... we can only try.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just cleaned up the 8th poo Rue has done indoors in 3 days. 

I hope someone can offer him a home. Even if this pooing issue isn't connected to Stig (although I think it is) then I have no chance of tackling it while he is still here, unfortunately


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have him, but unfortunately you are too far from me. I will spread the word about stig.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

MM 

If you want a temporary home until you can sort your garden out... I would be happy to look after him.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> If you want a temporary home until you can sort your garden out... I would be happy to look after him.


That's a lovely offer - thank you  :001_wub:

Things have settled down a bit in the last week. With the bad weather forecast last weekend, I put the green shade on his run hoping to keep some of the rain out, and kept it on.

It means that Rue can't see him as easily - even in the shadow it casts - so she's been much less excitable and we've only had 2 accidents indoors this week.

Downside is that Stig doesn't really like the shade on it either... and is spending less time in the run. He's taken to sitting upstairs in his hutch, which is the only way he can keep an eye out for me, and is clearly bored as he's started chewing the mesh (which now needs replacing).

I've been looking into other ways to screen off the run around the sides, and will push ahead with neutering him as he will be a lot less bored with a mate - even having another rabbit living nearby (til his hormones have subsided) might cheer him up a bit. I'll block off the ramp so he can live downstairs + run, and the new bunny can have his upper floor, & they can timeshare and swap accommodation every now & then.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

that's great glad Rue has settled a little, I'm sure Stig won't mind the shade in the long run. 

Plenty of willow and apple twigs will distract him from chewing the bars. The chop will defiantly help too! 

I don't think Im that far from you (Salisbury) so if you need a break or Stig needs a holiday just let me know


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> that's great glad Rue has settled a little, I'm sure Stig won't mind the shade in the long run.
> Plenty of willow and apple twigs will distract him from chewing the bars. The chop will defiantly help too!


He's now got a forest of his very own - I went out and chopped some apple and hazel branches (and leaves) today.

Looking at alternatives to the green shade as well. I bought a 4ft x 2ft sheet of translucent corrugated plastic from B&Q today.... the flat stuff used for roofing/conservatories - not the wavy kind.

Then had a brainwave and went to a nearby sign-makers to ask if they sold Correx. He would have been happy to sell me a new sheet 8x4ft for £15, so I asked if he had any offcuts - there was one sheet which had buckled in the printing machine so wasn't much use, so he cut off the crumpled part and I got it for £4. It's the thin white corrugated plastic stuff used for estate agents' sign boards, etc. I have one sheet roughly 4x4ft and another 2x4ft.

I could probably have gone round the local estate agents and got smaller pieces for nothing as they usually trash the old signs, but this will do very well.

I already have the larger piece on the run roof, weighted down, with the end of the run uncovered again so that Stig can see out, and he seems a LOT happier. As it's shady in there Rue can't see him as well (her eyesight is going). But I have enough Correx and the sheet of translucent stuff as well to experiment a bit to find the right balance and amount of screening.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pity you are so far away from me, friend of mine has just lost her male bunny and her female bunny now needs a new friend.

Hope you are able to sort something out and soon!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Phoenix24 said:


> Pity you are so far away from me, friend of mine has just lost her male bunny and her female bunny now needs a new friend.


Ah... that's sad... I hope she finds one nearer to home.

As it is, the screening of the run seems to be working - and Rue has snapped out of her frenzy as fast as she snapped into it. So, fingers crossed, we'll be OK and Stig can stay!

I have to say, the idea of him going was very hard to swallow. I've become quite attached to him and love looking out of the back door/kitchen window to see what he's doing.


----------

